# Subs needed for Detroit



## ClevelandPusher (Feb 24, 2010)

Need two subs with realiable equipment.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

..........PM sent


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

Interested.... could you send me some more information on what your looking for

Thanks


----------



## TKO1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there. I am located 5 minutes from metro airport and looking for more snow removal. 25 + years plowing. Let me know, Tony


----------



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

*plow help*

What areas are you looking for ? I am in macomb county

Ron


----------



## TKO1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi again,
I am close to metro airport and have a reliable ford with a 8 1/2 foot V-blade and 25 + years plowing. IPlease let me know. Tony 734 732 0679


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

TKO1;1078905 said:


> Hi again,
> I am close to metro airport and have a reliable ford with a 8 1/2 foot V-blade and 25 + years plowing. IPlease let me know. Tony 734 732 0679


He has not responded to my PM's or post.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*subs*

i can help, have a few trucks, 1734-524-0597 randy, down 4 accounts this year..


----------



## TKO1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Whats up Cleveland? My 3rd response and nothing from you. Are you for real?


----------

